

Amazon Launches WriteOn to Compete Against Crowd-Writing Sites Like Wattpad - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/03/amazon-launches-writeon-to-compete-against-crowd-writing-sites-like-wattpad

======
techdog
I use the system and it's just exactly like Wattpad except it has Forums.

It is not destined to do well, IMHO. I tried giving away access codes to my
250,000 Twitter followers and only two people wanted one.

The idea that authors have time to write AND read and comment on other
people's work is flawed. Many writers struggle to find time just to write,
never mind comment on other people's work.

Plus, did Amazon even consider whether the world needs another (not better,
just different) Wattpad?

